# Awarded Phrag in ProMix HP



## Gilda (Aug 21, 2015)

I bought this awarded Don Wimber back in March...it JUST finished blooming ! Climbing growths do not root well in my non humid sun/ grow room. Also, growing in Promix I wanted to repot asap ! 

Wow, was I surprised to see these awesome roots underneath the promix. anyone else grow phrags in this medium ?? 

I removed the climbing growth and put it in my normal mix but left the "mother" back growth with the majority of the roots in the promix. Phrags are not my fav orchid to repot because of this...I am not a good surgeon


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 21, 2015)

Those are some nice healthy roots. With a nice, vigorous water loving phrag, I'd expect to see roots like that in almost any common potting media if the plant's been in there growing for awhile. Then again, I've seen growers who successfully grow many orchid genera, even epiphytic types, in promix.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 21, 2015)

I grew 2 Cattleyas, 1 Interg Oncidium, many Phaiocalanthes in Promix so I am not surprised Phrags thrive in such a mix.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 21, 2015)

Very nice plant BTW


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2015)

Healthy roots, yet they seem to be growing around the mix, rather than in it.


----------



## John M (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow, I must try some Phrags in that. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gilda (Aug 21, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Healthy roots, yet they seem to be growing around the mix, rather than in it.



Dot, the center of the pot was full of beautiful roots. In the picture, you can't see them for the pro mix. The main roots for the removed growths came from the center. There were no bad roots.It was amazing !


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Ray (Aug 22, 2015)

Let's not forget: one individual's success with one, single parameter of culture, has no bearing on whether it will work for you!

I have been successful with paphs (yes, paphs) in Promix HP, but I had to be super delicate with my watering, which is just not "me".


----------



## orchid527 (Aug 22, 2015)

Gilda

I use Promix HP with a little extra perlite for all of my phrags, regardless of size. I have been growing them this way for nearly 10 years. They get watered every 3 or 4 days, depending on the size of the pot and they are all doing just fine. I also use Promix for my phals, but I do not recommend it for other growers as it is very easy to over water. However, I have been using it for several decades and it works better than anything else I have ever tried. Except for mounted plants and a few experiments in hydroton, all other plants are grown in the various sizes of Orchiata.

Mike


----------



## Gilda (Aug 22, 2015)

Ray,
I agree, everybody's growing and watering is different, and you have to find out what works for you. My conditions are super dry in the summer. AC dries everything out ! I was also super careful with my watering because I do grow phals in pro mix ,and know it's easy to over water, but my phals do great. A friend grows phrags in Aussie Gold which I think is very much like pro mix. Her phrags love it!

Thanks Mike! I may try a division or two in some.
This hot summer I have had to water like crazy things in bark mix. I had to amend phrags I ordered from Hawaii that were in large bark and perlite. Every day I was watering !


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2015)

Gilda said:


> Dot, the center of the pot was full of beautiful roots. In the picture, you can't see them for the pro mix. The main roots for the removed growths came from the center. There were no bad roots.It was amazing !



Thanks, Gilda. I did only see the outside.


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazing roots and one happy Phrag. I have never grown in ProMix but might give it a try sometime. Love to experiment with growing mixes.


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 24, 2015)

I have seen some of the best grown Phrags in Pro mix HP. Never tried it myself.


----------



## Ray (Aug 24, 2015)

I think that part of the challenge of growing orchids in Pro mix HP is not only being light on the watering, but knowing when the medium starts to get to compact.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 24, 2016)

Thats why clear pots are so valuable!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2016)

In Europe promix is popular. nice Phrag.


----------



## JAB (Mar 25, 2016)

I recently got a niveum from Odom's that was in Promix. I repotted as it made me and my heavy water hand nervous. I would not say the roots were "happy" in it. Perhaps happier in Florida in lieu of Washington. Does not seem to be enough room for air with HP pro mix.


----------

